# Sliced Apples on the Coals



## Mai (Aug 27, 2002)

Sliced Apples on the Coals

- Courtesy of Marla at members3.boardhost.com/mar/aoh/

One good sized apple per person
lemon juice
butter
cinnamon
sugar
can of Fruit Punch (fruit flavored soda may be substituted)

Pare and core apples and sprinkle with lemon juice to
prevent browning. Halve apples and cut into thin slices. Arrange apple slices in double thickness of foi; dot with butter and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. Add 1/2 tea. of fruit punch for each serving. Crimp foil and place on barbecue until apples are fork tender. Serve with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

